# Who doesn't like puppy pictures?



## pandification (Apr 15, 2014)

A few people asked me to upload pictures of Kratos (my American Bully puppy).

My friend's American Bullies had a set of pups, so I got to pick one. I took pictures from the time he was a little fuzzball up until now. His papers should be coming soon.

I will continue updating as time goes by!


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

He is both very adorable and well over due for a nail trim. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

He's so cute!


----------



## pandification (Apr 15, 2014)

I've already filed his nails down once and soon I will be clipping them.  I've started desensitizing him young!


----------



## JessCowgirl88 (Mar 15, 2011)

He is adorable! and so sweet looking.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Awww! What type of AmBully is he?


----------



## pandification (Apr 15, 2014)

Sibe said:


> Awww! What type of AmBully is he?


What do you mean by 'type'? He's from the Razor Edge line if that's what you're referring to? 

And thanks everyone.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

pandification said:


> What do you mean by 'type'? He's from the Razor Edge line if that's what you're referring to?
> 
> And thanks everyone.


 There are 5 types. Standard, classic, pocket, extreme, and XL. http://theabkcdogs.org/home/breeds/american-bully/standard/


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

He's cute. Any pictures of the parents?


----------



## pandification (Apr 15, 2014)

Sibe said:


> There are 5 types. Standard, classic, pocket, extreme, and XL. http://theabkcdogs.org/home/breeds/american-bully/standard/


Ohh, okay! He should be a pocket, depending on how much weight/height he gets.

His father is 15 inches tall and his mother is 17 inches tall.


----------



## pandification (Apr 15, 2014)

Tainted said:


> He's cute. Any pictures of the parents?


I don't have any good ones but here are some I got from my friend.

Father:








Mother:


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

Aw, I like the look of the dam.


----------



## pandification (Apr 15, 2014)

Tainted said:


> Aw, I like the look of the dam.


I do too! She is such a sweet heart. This was her first litter. She's about 2 years old. She was such a great mommy. I hope Kratos looks similar to her when he's full grown but only time will tell!


----------



## pandification (Apr 15, 2014)

Baby feet! 3 weeks of growth here!








Wink wink. 








Found a picture from when Kratos and his siblings were all little tiny tator tots!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Beautiful pup.  I love Bullies such great personalities.


----------



## pandification (Apr 15, 2014)

Damon'sMom said:


> Beautiful pup.  I love Bullies such great personalities.


 Thank you!  I appreciate it.


----------



## pandification (Apr 15, 2014)

Found a picture of Kratos at 2 weeks old just shortly after he opened his eyes!








Kratos had a play date with his brother, Silus!


----------



## pandification (Apr 15, 2014)

Puppy eyes <3








Nap time!








Starting progression pictures! 10 weeks old now!


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

He has grown quite a bit!! Still just as adorable


----------



## pandification (Apr 15, 2014)

CandyLeopard said:


> He has grown quite a bit!! Still just as adorable


He says thank you!  hehe.


----------



## pandification (Apr 15, 2014)

Napping on mama! ?


----------



## pandification (Apr 15, 2014)

Virginia put a leash law into affect. Boo. 








Poor boy doesn't like car rides since he's been getting car sick recently. He got his second booster. Just 2 more and we're done for a year!


----------



## pandification (Apr 15, 2014)

Muscular back already! Gonna be a beast when he hits adulthood!








Always alert! Watching everything.


----------

